# Ever see all PVC Guides?



## Big_Willy (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm am looking to install guides and I was planning to do the ladder stabilizer and pvc setup when I started to wonder about all pvc. I've never seen it. Is it that the corners need the extra strength of metal?

Thanks
Willy


----------



## richg99 (Mar 1, 2011)

??? Trailer guides????.... what does "ladder stabilizer and pvc setup" refer to? Glad to help if I understood the question better. 

I installed PVC trailer guides on my rig a few months ago. Used Galvanized 3/4 inch pipe flanges and 3/4 galvanized steel pipe under the PVC uprights. Needed the steel for strength, I thought. Rich


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 2, 2011)

The only purpose the PVC serves is to keep your boat from getting all dinged up. It has to have some support in it. PVC alone dosnt have that kinda strength. They will break the first time you load in the wind.


----------



## Zum (Mar 2, 2011)

I've made two different all plastic kind.
First one ABS(the black one)broke on one of the elbows,lasted acouple years though.
Could of fixed it(only a 60 degree elbow) but wanted to try PVC.
Made a new one out of PVC,all one peice.
It will be it's second year,this year.I filled the PVC one with spray foam insulation,thinking it will make it even tougher...only time will tell.


I hit them plenty of times,I like that theres some give(not much)so it doesn't bang the boat.


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the idea of the all PVC guides. I just need them to line up the boat on the trailer. The original metal ones look to have rusted off at the elbow, so I'm going to replace the missing part with PVC. I actually found some solar driveway markers at Rural King made out of PVC with lighted reflectors for about $10 each. I may try to fashion those into the guides. That would be great when you are loading the boat after dark.


----------



## Big_Willy (Mar 2, 2011)

Scroll about half way down the link below. "The Ladder Stabilizer Setup"

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=9912&p=134926&hilit=ladder+stabilizer#p134926


----------



## Big_Willy (Mar 2, 2011)

Zum,
How did you bend the PVC....A Heat Gun? How did you get it to bend without crushing/kinking?

Willy


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 3, 2011)

Big_Willy said:


> Zum,
> How did you bend the PVC....A Heat Gun? How did you get it to bend without crushing/kinking?
> 
> Willy



I use to bend PVC all the time at work. I would fill the pipe with sand. The sand will keep it from collapsing. Heat it just enough it bends on its own. Practice on a couple of scrap pieces first.


----------



## screwballl (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally I would use a metal tube for the base and slide PVC on the outside of it, it will act not only as protection for the boat but as a roller if it is done right.


----------



## Zum (Mar 3, 2011)

Specknreds said:


> Big_Willy said:
> 
> 
> > Zum,
> ...


Never tried it that way,seems that it would be the ticket though.
I had the old ABS(black one)as a template,layed it on a cement floor and just used a propane torch.
Took my time,heated about a foot as evenly as I could and gradually bent it.
Had a cold water hose to cool it down after.
It will let you know when it's time to bend,mine are around a 60 degree angles.
I would have tried Specknreds method if I known about it,seems like there would be less chance of error.

I had stainless guide-ons before these ones but acouple times in heavy winds loading the boat on...the boat got up on the guide-ons,put a pretty good scrape down the bow,plus they weren't as long as these.95%+ of the time I'm by myself when fishing,and I like these guide-ons...alot of the launches aren't typical "nice" launches either.


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 3, 2011)

screwballl said:


> Personally I would use a metal tube for the base and slide PVC on the outside of it, it will act not only as protection for the boat but as a roller if it is done right.


See, we dont disagree on everything, lol!! :LOL2:


----------

